
Ask HN: For Slack, do you use the web or macOS app? - raykanani99
Thinking of building a slack bot but it could also be a chrome extension to be used in other chat tools. Wondering if a bot makes more sense.
======
__d
I use Franz: [http://meetfranz.com/](http://meetfranz.com/), which in turn
uses the webapp.

------
karmakaze
Mac OS X app, because i get a dedicated task switch icon.

